# New camera...new FTS



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

So, it turns out I needed a new camera to get a decent shot of my tank. I just bought a Sony a7ii full-frame camera with Zeiss wide angle lens for my real estate photography.

I still need to experiment with it to see how I can get the best out of it, but I can already see a difference. Here is the old camera FTS:










Here is the new camera:










If I can figure out better settings, I'll post an update later


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Looks great!


----------

